# Could it be twins? Your experiences, please! Update: Scan!



## chelsealynnb

Hey all! Sorry to intrude, but I have a quick question. I'm 13DPO today, and got my first BFP the first day I tested at 8DPO. It was clear on the FRER and came up almost instantly. I am really suspecting twins for the following reasons:

1) My brother and sister are twins, runs in my family
2) My dr told me that if I were to become pregnant within 2 months of my D&C, I had an increased chance of twins (I became pregnant after my first period).
3) My test lines seem incredibly dark for 13DPO. I have been browsing www.countdowntopregnancy.com and NOBODY in the 13DPO category has a test even as remotely dark as mine.
4) When I test, the test line comes up immediately, even before the control line.
5) I'm already feeling nauseas, that started at 7DPO.

I know when I ovulated because I was using OPKs. I ovulated either CD14 or CD15.

I'm attaching a pic of my tests. Any advice/experiences are appreciated! Thanks for reading <3
 



Attached Files:







FRER3:25.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 45


----------



## bluckycharmed

I got my first BFP at 9dpo (see journal for pics of tests) so it def could be. Keep us posted! Have u had blood work done? My betas are in my journal too and I had an idea...


----------



## chelsealynnb

bluckycharmed said:


> I got my first BFP at 9dpo (see journal for pics of tests) so it def could be. Keep us posted! Have u had blood work done? My betas are in my journal too and I had an idea...

Hey, thanks for replying. I haven't had any bloodwork done yet, but I have my first scan on 4/12. I will definitely check your journal out!
Thanks!


----------



## amjon

The only pregnancy I had BFP at 8DPO was my chemical which I'm pretty sure was one. Early BFP doesn't mean twins just an early implant. My twins were 10DPO.


----------



## Phantom710

Definitely could be! I got one EARLY morning of 9 DPO and it was definitely there, showed up right away. Keep us posted :)


----------



## HappiestMom

mine was 9DPO but would have been 8DPO had a I used the right test and not a cheapie... good luck!!


----------



## DragonflyWing

I got my first positive at 9dpo, and your 13dpo looks like my 15dpo, so it's definitely possible!

You can check out the first page of my pregnancy journal for pics of my tests, too :)


----------



## HLanders

I got pregnant after my first period after a D&C, we seriously only DTD once when I got a positive OPK. Our hearts weren't really "in it" because of the D&C the month prior, so it was one of those, "Well, I guess we can give it a shot"... I had some dark pregnancy tests as well, and low and behold I had frat girls. Keep us posted!


----------



## chelsealynnb

You ladies are giving me hope! <3


----------



## arj

Hmm sounds suspiciously like twins from my point of veiw, mainly because I ovulated on 14/15 as well and didn't get any faint line whatsoever til 13 dpo (and not til after a period was due with a singleton). To get a line that early would suggest twins (my money's on girl boy), or maybe just one singelton girl. Good luck!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Something new that started too is when I blow my nose (I have a cold) I get that pinching/pulling tightness feeling in my stomach already. In my previous pregnancies, that didn't happen until 7 weeks!


----------



## 77Tulips

It's possible but I got an insanely dark line at 9dpo (darker than yours) with my third (singleton) he had very high HCG and everyone suspected twins but just the one at a 7 week scan.


----------



## amjon

chelsealynnb said:


> Something new that started too is when I blow my nose (I have a cold) I get that pinching/pulling tightness feeling in my stomach already. In my previous pregnancies, that didn't happen until 7 weeks!

I got that early in my 2nd pregnancy as well, but there was only one. I think it's just because things are already a bit stressed from your previous pregnancy.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Did anyone get really early sickness with there twins? My sickness started at 2 weeks after ovulation when I got pos tests.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I didn't get any sickness with my twins.... Not a single day. Sorry I'm not any help.


----------



## Phantom710

I did. Still am :(


----------



## 77Tulips

Mine very much followed he same pattern as my singletons, so sorry not much help either :(


----------



## sugarplumbum

The only thing that gave me an inkling it was twins was the sheer exhaustion of which hit me much earlier than it should have and did with my other 3 single pgs. xx


----------



## amjon

Mummy2B21 said:


> Did anyone get really early sickness with there twins? My sickness started at 2 weeks after ovulation when I got pos tests.

In ALL of my pregnancies (singletons and twins) I have had some nausea/ heartburn about 4-5DPO that lasted a day or two.


----------



## Babyduo

The nausea hit me earlier, but really the only thing that made me say, "something is different" is the extreme fatigue. My husband said it was because I was getting old :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

My test line was really dark from about 12dpo and when I did the digi test that tells you how many weeks post ovulation you are it always added a week!

X


----------



## lolomom

I didn't really get an early BFP, it was 9-10 dpo but it did get dark very quickly, my 13 dpo tests looked like yours do. My earliest clue that perhaps there was something more to this pregnancy was extreme fatigue (which I really did not get at all with my singleton pregnancies) and my abdomen started getting "full" looking pretty early, which never happened with the first two pregnancies. I figured either I was getting old, or 3rd pregnancies show a lot early....but a small part of me just kind of knew in the back on my mind that this was different. My last inkling came when I got morning sickness, not bad at all, maybe a week of nausea, but also not something I ever had with my other pregnancies. Lo and behold, we had our first ultrasound and there were two sacs. 

Good luck, keep us posted :)


----------



## Familyof5

I was too scared to test early, but when I finally talked myself into testing, it was dark, very fast. I knew in the back of my mind something was different. I kept teasing my husband that it was twins. My abdomen felt very full and felt like it was growing more noticeable everyday, unlike my other pregnancies. I honestly couldn't stop thinking about twins either. I finally had an ultrasound at 7 weeks and confirmed my suspicions!


----------



## Maregracy

I am pregnant with twins and that was my first clue, tests like yours :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Thanks for all the replies! I love reading the responses :) I don't know about twins now...I had my levels checked today because of some spotting and my HCG is 4,486 progesterone is at 18.1. I just think if it was twins, my HCG would be a lot higher at this point!

EDIT: Okay, I just googled that and it seems like it might actually be kind of high? But they vary so much, anyway


----------



## Phantom710

haha mine was around 1900 a few days before yours. Say it doubled every 48 hours, then it would be right around where yours is :)

When is your first scan?

edit-- also as far as the progesterone goes, I know some people say it could mean twins if it's higher but my progesterone was actually super high on my blighted ovum and my last check at 10 weeks and it had never reached over 40, was usually around 20-28. :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

My first scan is next Friday the 12th :thumbup: 

Still worried about the spotting, though. Wasn't enough to get on my underwear, just the TP. It has stopped, though.


----------



## Phantom710

I have had spotting on and off this pregnancy, usually pink or brown. Have you and OH dtd? it happened the first time after that for me, and once when I went bike riding. Also-- my ob told me it's fairly common in multiples. :hehe:


----------



## chelsealynnb

The first time it happened right after we DTD. The next time, 3 days later, we hasn't so I called up to the hospital and mentioned it to them. That's why they sent me to the lab to have my levels drawn. They didn't really actually say anything about it except no more sex at all what so ever, lol. It's a really light pink, brownish color. If I wasn't so paranoid I wouldn't even notice it :dohh: but it's driving me crazy! It's reassuring to hear others have spotting and their LO's are doing okay, though!


----------



## DragonflyWing

I had spotting around the same time, as well. I still don't know what caused it, but it went away and there were no problems.


----------



## 77Tulips

This is the first successful pregnancy I've ever had spotting in. It lasted until 10 weeks. A number of my friends with twins said the only pregnancy they spotted with was their twins ones and laughed that I was having twins. They were right.


----------



## HappiestMom

I had spotting at like..10 weeks or so with this pregnancy too...had it with B but that was after sex..this time it was just..sitting in bed and then stood up and had quite a bit and then did that for a few hours that night and then a huge clot and then it stopped shortly after and by next morning was barely brown tinged on liner but they did a scan the next day at my appt and said it was just cervix and all the blood flow and with twins I think its even more blood flow and more likely...but that was the last of it for me and Im 20 weeks now....still stalking! cant wait for your scan!


----------



## amjon

77Tulips said:


> This is the first successful pregnancy I've ever had spotting in. It lasted until 10 weeks. A number of my friends with twins said the only pregnancy they spotted with was their twins ones and laughed that I was having twins. They were right.

I've had no spotting with the twins, even after U/S. The only time I've ever had spotting that can't be attributed to cervix irritation is with my MC pregnancies. For me I know if I see blood it's not going to be good (except I did have a tiny bit of pink spotting after my U/S with my daughter).


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ahh 6 more days until my scan...I'm going crazy! Thought of the twin thing again tonight. I was wearing yoga pants and a tank top, and DH whispered "do you really think you're going to hide that until 12 weeks?" (Because we are trying to hide it until then and MIL lives with us, lol) I just feel really bloated!


----------



## HLanders

This early it is just bloat, and some days it's bigger than others, and mostly you and your DH will notice. I wouldn't go too much off of Beta numbers, I remember my number being right in the middle of what was normal at that gestation for a single baby (and I still have a really strong feeling they implanted REALLY early).

As far as the spotting goes, I think it's kinda like when your water breaks. In the late stages of pregnancy there's so much pressure on your abdomen that sometimes pee will leak out and most women think their water just broke. But a lot of moms told me, "You'll KNOW when your water actually breaks"... and they're right, it's a GUSH of fluid. I think spotting is normal, especially just little bits like on TP like you said. When I had my first M/C it wasn't just a little spotting and I knew what it was, without hesitation. Hope that helps you last another 6 days!! lol


----------



## lolomom

I had spotting with my first ever pregnancy, but it quickly (within a few hours) let to full out bleeding and ultimately it was a miscarriage. With this twin pregnancy, early on I had spotting, a small amount, brownish that last for a few days....right around when my period would have been due. I was certain it was another miscarriage but it never progressed beyond that. Because of the spotting, I too had an early ultrasound and that was when we found out we were having twins. Your pregnancy thus far sounds a lot like my twin pregnancy ;) 

Good luck, looking forward to hearing from you after your scan!


----------



## HappiestMom

oh Im so excited....tomm is your scan right?... cant wait to hear!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yep, well it's today technically now! (Cause its after midnight here.) I'm really nervous for it - I stopped spotting a few days ago, but started again two days ago or so. It's brown, just on the TP still sometimes, not my underwear. It also looks kind of gooey. I wanted to cry all the way to work thinking about it! (I work third shift). Will update ASAP!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Well, had my scan today and I'm very happy to report that there is one healthy baby in there! (I would be happy if there were two also, but I'm mainly talking about the healthy part!) Heart rate was 111Bpm and baby is measuring 6 weeks 1 day :)


----------



## DragonflyWing

Congratulations, Chelsea!! That's wonderful news :flower:


----------



## BabyHopeG

Congratulations, fab news :)


----------



## Phantom710

congrats great news


----------



## HappiestMom

yay....thats great!


----------



## arj

Congrats :)


----------



## Babydust28

chelsealynnb said:


> Well, had my scan today and I'm very happy to report that there is one healthy baby in there! (I would be happy if there were two also, but I'm mainly talking about the healthy part!) Heart rate was 111Bpm and baby is measuring 6 weeks 1 day :)

Congratulations xx


----------

